# Good News



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I spoke with my LFS today and it turns out they are getting a shipment in of Spilos this week! They originally told me they wouldn't get any until June. I will post pics as soon as I can get my hands on a digital camera. :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to see someone is happy :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great you sound pumped glad to see that


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That is awesome! How many are you getting and what size are they? One of my lfs has 2 small 1 inch spilos. They're so cool. I think that I'm going to start a spilo tank. How much does your lfs charge for them? They're 45 here for 1 incher.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good news enjoy and good luck
dixon


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

my lfs charges $35 for a 2"-3" and $25 for a 1".


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome







i can't wait until i am out of school and can start getting more Ps.

Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

golds at lfs, (called gold pirahna, Spilo?)

but they are $10 for 1-2"


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

traumatic said:


> golds at lfs, (called gold pirahna, Spilo?)
> 
> but they are $10 for 1-2"


 geez only 10 bucks!!!!


----------

